# EOI :: Documents Required



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have few questions, please let me know -


1. What are the documents required to submit an EOI?

2. How much time does it takes to fill and submit an EOI?


The reason I am asking, I stay in a different city and going back to my home town for few days, therefore if any necessary documents or attestation required for EOI submission, then I can bring them back with me. 

I have full trust on this forum and put this here for a quick and helpful response.

Thank you


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

ausbanerj said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have few questions, please let me know -
> 
> ...


There are no documents required to submit EOI. 
Just a SkillSelect account, fill in the online form and submit.

Documents are required at a later stage when you are invited to apply for visa. Here these documents need to prove your claims for points made in EOI.

The form doesn't take too long to fill.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,
Could you please mention the list of document that is required?
I have the following document:
- Age proof : 10th certificate
- education proof: degree certificate, marksheet, ACS result
- experience proof: experience certificate, ACS result
- language proof: ielts scrore card
- spouse support: Education, ielts, +ve ACS (only experirence) via RPL mode 
- Police clearance certificate for the countries where I stayed more than 1 year including my native country
- Medical certificate
- fees
Do I need anything else


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Guys,

The documents we need to submit, like the educational documents, employment documents like joining letter, salary slips should they be scanned copy of originals or scanned copies of notarized documents.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

ausbanerj said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have few questions, please let me know -
> 
> ...


No documents are required to be uploaded but you should have all the documents ready when submitting application.

For example, you'd need to submit reference numbers for English test and the assessment authority result.

Here is how I submitted mine:






Shouldn't take more than an hour.


----------

